# Máy lạnh treo tường, âm trần hay tủ đứng Panasonic sẽ là cái tên được chọn?



## lanthanhhaichau (9/5/22)

Thương hiệu *máy lạnh Panasonic* đã không còn là một thương hiệu xa lạ gì đối với người dùng hiện nay, máy lạnh Panasonic đưa sản phẩm của mình đến gần hơn với người tiêu dùng bằng những sản phẩm chất lượng tuyệt vời, công nghệ tiên tiến, giá trị tuyệt vời. Vậy thì hãy cùng xem xem, máy lạnh Panasonic có những điểm thu hút nào khiến người tiêu dùng luôn hài lòng nhé.



*1. Nguồn gốc, xuất xứ máy lạnh Panasonic*
- Được thành lập vào năm 1918 tại Nhật Bản, tới nay đã trải qua hơn 100 năm phát triển, thương hiệu Panasonic đã chứng minh được vị thế của mình trên thị trường với nhiều xếp hạng ấn tượng.

• Xếp hạng 65/100 Các Thương Hiệu Tốt Nhất Thế Giới (2005).

• Xếp hạng 6/30 Các Thương Hiệu Tốt Nhất Ở Nhật Bản (2015).

• Xếp hạng 5/50 Thương Hiệu Thân Thiện Với Môi Trường Nhất Trên Thế Giới (2014).



- Hầu hết các loại máy lạnh Panasonic (treo tường, âm trần, tủ đứng) đều được nhập khẩu nguyên chiếc từ nhà máy Panasonic tại Malaysia/Trung Quốc và được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn đặc biệt khắt khe của Nhật Bản, đưa về Việt Nam mang đến tay người tiêu dùng với một chất lượng sản phẩm tốt nhất.



- Điểm khiến người dùng chú ý nhất trên máy lạnh Panasonic đó chính là các dòng sản phẩm đa dạng với thiết kế, mẫu mã bắt mắt và được trang bị thêm các công nghệ tiên tiến, hiện đại trên mỗi dòng sản phẩm, khiến Panasonic luôn là thương hiệu được người tiêu dùng tin tưởng và lựa chọn.










*2. Giới thiệu các sản phẩm của máy lạnh Panasonic*
Dưới đây là bảng so sánh chi tiết 3 dòng sản phẩm máy lạnh Panasonic để bạn tham khảo xem đâu là lựa chọn phù hợp cho mình nhé.


**** MÁY LẠNH TREO TƯỜNG PANASONIC*

- Công nghệ: Nhật Bản
- Xuất xứ: Malaysia
- Bảo hành: 1 năm máy
- Môi chất lạnh: gas R32
- Khả năng làm mát: Chủ yếu được sử dụng cho không gian phòng ngủ hay những nơi nhỏ xinh trong ngôi nhà nên chế độ gió rất nhẹ và thoải mái, hoạt động êm và hầu như không gây ra tiếng ồn, đảm bảo cho không gian thư giãn và thoải mái nhất cho người tiêu dùng.
- Điểm nổi bật: Công nghệ làm lạnh tản nhiệt. Công nghệ làm lạnh nhanh PowerFul Cool. Bộ lọc Nanoe – X giúp lọc sạch không khí.
- Công suất: 1HP - 2.5HP
- Giá thành: 7,450,000 - 25,800,000 đ. Xem chi tiết tại *ĐÂY*



**** MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN PANASONIC*

- Công nghệ: Nhật Bản
- Xuất xứ: Malaysia
- Bảo hành: 1 năm máy
- Môi chất lạnh: gas R410A, gas R32
- Khả năng làm mát: Mang đến cho người dùng sự sảng khoái mỗi khi ấn nút khởi động, với làn gió nhẹ nhàng mở ra một không gian tươi mới cho bạn thoải mái nhất.
- Điểm nổi bật: Có bộ lọc Nanoe – X giúp lọc sạch không khí. Hướng thổi 4 hướng giúp đưa gió đi đều khắp phòng hơn.
- Công suất: 2HP - 6HP
- Giá thành: 20,100,000 - 46,300,00 đ. Xem chi tiết tại *ĐÂY*



**** MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG PANASONIC*

- Công nghệ: Nhật Bản
- Xuất xứ: Malaysia
- Bảo hành: 1 năm máy
- Môi chất lạnh: gas R410A
- Khả năng làm mát: Mang đến cho người dùng sự sảng khoái mỗi khi ấn nút khởi động, thiên về sự dịu dàng trong vấn đề làm mát, do đó người dùng có thể sử dụng nó cho phòng khách.
- Điểm nổi bật: Dàn tản nhiệt màu xanh, chống lại các tác nhân ăn mòn của không khí và mưa. Có chế độ khử ẩm nhẹ. Chức năng khử mùi.
- Công suất: 2HP - 5HP
- Giá thành: 18,800,000 - 37,000,000 đ. Xem chi tiết tại *ĐÂY*



**** Mặt hạn chế: *Panasonic chỉ tập trung vào dòng máy dân dụng và bỏ quên những dòng máy lớn.


+++ Tin hữu ích:

• *Máy lạnh inverter là gì? Có nên mua điều hòa inverter không?*
• *Sử dụng máy lạnh gas R410A hay gas R32 thì tốt hơn?*



Hy vọng rằng bài viết này sẽ giúp bạn hiểu hơn về máy lạnh Panasonic và chọn ra cho mình một sản phẩm phù hợp với kiến trúc không gian của mình. Nếu cần tư vấn thêm bất kì điều gì, bạn có thể liên hệ trực tiếp hotline *0911260247* gặp Mr Luân để được giải đáp chi tiết và nhanh nhất.



*3. Đơn vị uy tín cung cấp, lắp đặt máy lạnh Panasonic chính hãng, giá tốt nhất*
Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu tự hào là đơn vị cung cấp máy lạnh Panasonic chính hãng, máy mới 100% với giá thành tốt nhất, mong muốn mọi khách hàng đều sở hữu được sản phẩm vừa tốt, bền, chất lượng mà lại phù hợp với kinh tế. Đảm bảo thi công lắp đặt nhanh chóng với chế độ hậu mãi cực tốt, với hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực điện lạnh, chúng tôi tự tin có thể hoàn thành được tất cả các công trình mà quý khách hàng giao phó với thời gian nhanh nhất.



Ngoài Panasonic, chúng tôi còn phân phối và thi công các thương khác nổi tiếng khác trên thị trường hiện nay như: Daikin, LG, Mitsubishi Heavy, Toshiba, Casper, Samsung,... Bạn có thể tham khảo tất cả sản phẩm tại: *https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham?brand=0*



*



*

Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic 5HP *S-43PU2H5-8* Inverter cho nhà phố quận 7



Nếu bạn đang có nhu cầu tìm kiếm đơn vị cung cấp, thiết kế và thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh Panasonic chuyên nghiệp uy tín xin vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi qua:

*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*



Nguồn tin: *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...y-lanh-panasonic-luon-lam-hai-long-nguoi-dung*


----------

